# Nibiru 2012 aka Planeta X



## ProFTP (Apr 12, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nibiru_Sociedad_Astronomica



> 15. I am confused about a report on the Fox News website that in 2012 a â€œPowerful Solar Storm Could Shut Down U.S. for Monthsâ€. They referred to a report from the National Academy of Sciences that was commissioned and paid for by NASA. If nothing is going to happen as a result of the event in 2012, why would NASA allow such nonsense to be reported?


http://astrobiology.nasa.gov/ask-an...ibiru-and-doomsday-2012-questions-and-answers

http://www.badastronomy.com/bad/misc/planetx/orbitmath.html






http://www.crystalinks.com/nibiru.html


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing is going to happen, absolutely nothing. It'll be a year just like all the others before it.


----------



## mk (Apr 12, 2010)

(chuckle)


----------



## MG (Apr 12, 2010)

The Maya calendar just ends. No prediction about 2012 is based on facts. Ask an "expert": Why 2012 and not 2011 or 2013? This can result in 2 possibilities:

1. He can't tell you. There is no information, just his own imagination.
2. He gives you a truckload of random information and pretends it is in there somewhere.


----------



## MG (Apr 12, 2010)

This makes me think:
Does the FreeBSD system date stil show correct when it is 01-01-10000 ?
Otherwise the people in the future might think something will happen to the world. Just in case they have forgotten how computers work because computers are created by other computers for hundreds of years.


----------



## mk (Apr 12, 2010)

i have my doubts that in year 10 000 there will be linux, ms, bsd - it will be something totaly diferent.
if we can not make diferent hardware than current ibm pc thingy then we don't worth the price of the bullet point blank.

EDIT: the above with the bullet in year 10 000 of course


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 13, 2010)

*It's a pot, and it's cracked.*


----------



## roddierod (Apr 13, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> it's a pot, and it's cracked.



rofl!!


----------



## ProFTP (Apr 13, 2010)

Nibiru == Hele-Bopp ??

Sedna: Semi-major axis 	7.866 8Ã—1013 m (525.86 AU)

525.86 AU -3000 AU - very far away, perhaps out when fly...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/90377_Sedna


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2010)

MG said:
			
		

> The Maya calendar just ends. No prediction about 2012 is based on facts. Ask an "expert": Why 2012 and not 2011 or 2013? This can result in 2 possibilities:
> 
> 1. He can't tell you. There is no information, just his own imagination.
> 2. He gives you a truckload of random information and pretends it is in there somewhere.



The 'problem' is that the Mayan calendar ends. This sparked all those 'end of the world' theories. Nobody seems to realize however that the calendar will just start over. Just like our own calendar at the 31st of December.

The only truly amazing about this is that the Mayans calculated, rather precise, when our solar system would cross the galactic equator. We (the western culture) found out our planet earth is round not flat only a few hundred years ago. And I'm not even going to mention the church's doctrine that the earth is the center of the universe. 

As for Nibiru. Most stars have a companion and are binary or even tertiary star systems. Our star, the sun, is somewhat of an exception. No evidence has ever been found that would indicate our sun has a companion though. So I say it's a myth.


----------



## ProFTP (Apr 13, 2010)

but in any case where something can fly 
note the year of the opening of the planets: 2009 YE7, 2007 OR10, *Sedna (2003 VB12)*, 2006 SQ372 (20-2140 AU)

nibiru 2011-2180


----------



## ProFTP (Apr 13, 2010)

orbit of Sedna


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 13, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> We (the western culture) found out our planet earth is round not flat only a few hundred years ago.



Speaking of myths.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Speaking of myths.



I know. Unfortunately 'we' seemed to have forgotten it for a millennium or two x(


----------



## sossego (Apr 14, 2010)

Even in my daily insanity, I have more of a grip on reality than this theory.
What we are being presented is the bastard child of the Manichaeans and Scientology.


----------



## Nirbo (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not afraid of the end of the world. Since amd64 it's no longer going to happen in 2038


----------

